# Online-Buch SQL



## Christian Fein (6. September 2001)

*Online Buch SQL*

http://download.pearsoned.de/leseecke/SQL_21Tg/data/start.htm

Markt und Technick SQL in 21 Tagen Online Buch 

viel spass beim Schmoekern


----------



## Dunsti (8. September 2001)

Hi Leute,

ich hab den Beitrag mal "wichtig" gemacht, dann bleibt er immer der erste in dem Forum, da die Frage nach MySQL-Tutorials ja öfters kommt. 

hier übrigens noch ein Online-Tutorial zu MySQL: http://www.little-idiot.de/mysql/

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Dunsti (28. September 2001)

bezüglich Bücher möchte ich hier nochmal auf die Buchempfehlungen von tutorials.de hinweisen.

wo ihr die findet???

(falls ihr v3_fullscreen-Mode verwendet erstmal oben auf "home" clicken)

Oben links in der Liste !!!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

